# Wie aus einem Datum String eine Timestamp erzeugen



## blade (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo, habe eine File die ich mit einlese und so einen String bekomme.
Leider brauch ich aber für eine weitere Verarbeitung einen Datentype vom Type Timestamp.
Wie bekomm ich den jetzt den String in ein Timestamp convertiert?


----------



## ARadauer (27. Feb 2012)

Mit DateFormat parsen.. SimpleDateFormat (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## blade (12. Mrz 2012)

Kann mir hierzu bitte nochmal einer ein Beispiel posten?

Hab damit jetzt einige Zeit gespielt, komm aber nicht weiter.

Ich bekomme eine Variable:


```
String datum = "30.08.2011 07:33:45";
```

Wie kann ich mit der "formater" Klasse einen Timestamp erzeugen?


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mrz 2012)

Mit folgender Methode:
DateFormat (Java Platform SE 6))

Das SimpleDateFormat musst du dann entsprechend deinem Datumsformat erzeugen. Ist aber in der Doku ganz gut beschrieben, ansonsten mal google befragen.


----------



## Voltaire81 (12. Mrz 2012)

So kommst du an Date und Timestamp...


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        String datum = "30.08.2011 07:33:45";
        SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat();
        Date d;
        
        try {
            d = sdf.parse(datum);
            Timestamp ts = new Timestamp(d.getTime());
            System.out.println(ts);
        } catch (ParseException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```


----------



## blade (12. Mrz 2012)

Voltaire81 hat gesagt.:


> So kommst du an Date und Timestamp...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Bei mir kommt hier ein Fehler. Scheint Probleme mit dem Type Date zu geben..


----------



## blade (12. Mrz 2012)

So jetzt gehts, danke für eure Hilfe.



```
String strDate = stringDate;  
        SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy hh:mm:ss");  
        SimpleDateFormat finalSdf = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd hh:mm:ss");  
        
            java.util.Date strConvToDate = sdf.parse(strDate);  
            System.out.println("Final date string : " + finalSdf.format(strConvToDate));  
            String neuTimestamp = finalSdf.format(strConvToDate);
          
            return neuTimestamp;
```


----------

